# Nurse Cow



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have not had a true nurse cow here in a few years. One of my big cows came up lame. Vet thinks it is the stifle. He said to sell her while she could still get around. She was heavy bred and my stubborn constitution decided to work with her. She calved and cow weaker. Gave her CMPK and bute. She is still trying but can not get up on her own. Her calf is a good one so I decided to buy a nurse cow. The calf will pay for the cow.

A dairy friend sold me a nice young cow. Picked her up Saturday, roped the calf and put him in the pen Sunday. She has not entirely adopted him but he has laid claim to her.

It is an adjustment for a dairy cow to figure out the new milking machine.

Daisey upon arrival. Tied so the calf can nurse. Her letting him nurse freely. The calf is 2 weeks old.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy milkbag. Better get another calf for her


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

sethd11 said:


> Holy milkbag. Better get another calf for her


I was going to suggest maybe taking some of that milk for the house lol


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I had a Jersey; she would handle 2 calves NOOOO problem. My Brown Swiss should hand 3-4 calves. With the jersey, mom got AWFUL tired of making cheese and butter.

73, Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been stealing some milk for myself. Sure brought back some memories.

We still have a lot of cows to calve. I am going to let this calf nurse alone for now, keeping in mind I could have a twin or a heifer who rejects a calf. I also have some friends who may need to put a calf on her.

The Jersey had her second calf last June and is still giving 44 pounds of milk per day. The calf is only 14 days old. I did not know if he could handle that much milk. He can. It will be interesting to see how fast he grows if he stays on her by himself.

The last time I had nurse cows we raised 7 calves on two cows. That was when we could buy a beef calf for $75.

The poor cow is having to adjust to the nursing and the udder butting.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I always wanted a nurse cow just to have one around.
Their isn't anything no prettier than a big Jersey cow


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have read a few articles where some dairies use older, two or three quarter or high scc cows to raise dairy calves on. Anywhere from 4-6 calves per cow.

Jerseys usually have more motherly instincts compared to other dairy breeds


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If I would dairy, Jerseys would be my choice. Dad had Holsteins, but they bred the longevity out of them years ago in favor of a high producing bag of bones. Grandpa had Guernseys too, Dad HATED them. Mean old cusses that would just as soon kick you as look at you.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

If I had a milk cow, I'd be big as the barn. *LOVE fresh milk!!* Not so much the store-bought stuff.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Our first calf Jersey raised 4 calves this year.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Our Jersey raised four calves a year and kept two families in milk, besides teaching 8 and 10 year old boys to milk. She was gold.


----------

